
Textile – Feature engineering for machine learning on any mobile device - andrewxhill
https://medium.com/textileio/introducing-textile-88bc696caae4
======
carsonfarmer
Also feel free to ask questions on our slack channel if you prefer:
[https://textile-public.slack.com](https://textile-public.slack.com)

